
Ansible-taskrunner: ansible-playbook wrapper with YAML-abstracted Python - based2
https://github.com/berttejeda/ansible-taskrunner#tldr
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ansible/comments/clcc9r/ansible_tas...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ansible/comments/clcc9r/ansible_taskrunner_ansibleplaybook_wrapper_with/)

